# 07/12 mosquito open results



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

1st pieffer/masink 12.31 2cd bb 3.03 770.00
2cd glavic/bastian 11.81 1st bb 3.06 570.00
3rd clemance/clemance 11.67 250.00
4th fabian/norman 11.45 200.00
5th brown/stewart 10.40 100.00

We had 24 boats for our 1st year. We will be back to do it again next year to try to build this open up. I want to thank all who fished on Sunday we appreciate your support. We also want to thank knox marine for making this all posssible their support is appriciated as well. We had a mini set up for this tournament due to a smaller field for our first year we look forward to the full set up next year and a bigger field. Thanks again


Jami Norman www.ombtt.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad it was perrrfect weather for you all!!! 

I'm telling you... the hot dogs woulda brought them in! 

It's a rough crowd around these parts! lol

Wish life hada worked differently for me, one, if I had boated that 5lbr Sat-  two, I have the kids pawned off on grandma the next TWO weekends already!

Nice to see you all coming back in 2010.

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

on the subject of next year...... when will the Madness V be held ????


shakeyhead


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I had the boys Sunday or I would have been there. Hopefully next year.

Of course the way things have been lately we would have weighed 10.38 or 10.39 seeing how 10.40 was the last money spot!


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

how much was the entry fee?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

90.00 and 10.00 for big bass. We will keep it the same for next year. I will have a projected date for the tournament when a tournament director from up North lets me know his dates.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's July!!!! Come on! 

Your actn' more like a yankee than a slow drawn take it easy southernr


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

nice 2 see my Clemence buddies in the $$$
good job 2 all


----------

